# Assistant Manager, Hardware Forums



## jgvernonco (Sep 13, 2003)

Mark and I would like to announce that dai has accepted the position of Asst. Manager of the Hardware Forums.

Congratulations dai, for all that you do!


----------



## 40sondacurb (Jan 14, 2005)

congratulations


----------



## Jason (Dec 30, 2001)

Congradulations. Good work.


----------



## kodi (Jun 30, 2004)

Congratulations.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Promotions all around, contrats!


----------



## Immortal (Nov 21, 2004)

I'll combine them all at once, or attempt to.

Congratulations dai, and everyone else who has gotten promoted!!


----------



## Chevy (Jul 25, 2003)

Congrats!


----------



## tetonbob (Jan 10, 2005)

Congratulations, dai! Good work!


----------



## blackduck30 (Sep 7, 2004)

great work Dai


----------

